# who else is wearing chainsaw protective shirts?



## 046 (May 3, 2007)

recently scored a Stihl chainsaw protective shirt. it's ugly orange all over, but what the heck? been trying to wear it all the time cutting. 

wore it all day Sat. (84 degrees) taking out hazard trees in Locust Grove, OK at the boy scout camp. it was one of the hard hit areas from Ice storm last winter. lost count of how many dangerous hangers I took out. It was a freebie for the boy scouts. 

with warm weather almost here...
who else is wearing chainsaw protective shirts?


----------



## Ductape (May 4, 2007)

046..... yer not gonna get a date in that thing !


----------



## Patrick62 (May 4, 2007)

*Blaze orange, I love it!*

Aside from maybe frying in the thing, my theory is that if the saw is that far out of control to need a safety shirt...

Would it be going too far to say that the operator isn't safe with a saw?

Perhaps Stihl doesn't understand that there is not such thing as foolproof.

I believe that everyone here knows that a chainsaw has the ability to remove body parts .... just like.... _that!_ :jawdrop: 

-Pat


----------



## 046 (May 4, 2007)

what a load of garbage! calling someone with extra safety awareness, not safe with a saw. 

look at these statistics on where injuries are coming from. personally I don't want to be joining those stats! 

head and shoulder injuries are real close. are you going to call folks that wear helmets unsafe with saws?

look at number hand/arm injuries which higher than leg area. who wears protective gloves? I have not found a comfortable pair yet. that's high on my list of gear to get. 

why do you think they call it accidents? 

from http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/etools/logging/manual/logger/chain_saw/body_parts/body_parts.html

Chain Saw Injury Locations
Notice how most injuries occur on the lower left leg and the left arm. Be sure to protect those areas well.








Patrick62 said:


> Aside from maybe frying in the thing, my theory is that if the saw is that far out of control to need a safety shirt...
> 
> Would it be going too far to say that the operator isn't safe with a saw?
> 
> -Pat


----------



## clearance (May 4, 2007)

Looks to me, from the chart, that people can't buck safely. The talk here proves that, all this bunk about low kickback chain, chainbrakes, now protective shirts. Its like talking about seatbelts and airbags without talking about driving techniques. If you are running a saw right, you will not get cut, its that simple, wear a forestry hardhat, saw pants, heavy boots, gloves and be carefull, like stand to one side and know where the tip is. "Make something idiot proof and they will invent a better idiot"


----------



## scalo (May 4, 2007)

I think they call them "accidents" for a reason


----------



## 046 (May 4, 2007)

clearance, no has said a word about not using proper chainsaw techniques. of course you need to use proper techniques to safely handle your saw. 

don't use low kickback chain.. but appreciate chain brakes. 

safety clothing is not going to stop chain teeth anyways. it'll just slow it down a bit. 

safety gear is only there to reduce amount of damage, not eliminated it. accidents do happen, like when your getting tired and really need to stop, but keep going... no question if you use proper technique, you will not get cut. but lose your concentration for moment....

why do you think they call it an accident? :chainsawguy: 



clearance said:


> Looks to me, from the chart, that people can't buck safely. The talk here proves that, all this bunk about low kickback chain, chainbrakes, now protective shirts. Its like talking about seatbelts and airbags without talking about driving techniques. If you are running a saw right, you will not get cut, its that simple, wear a forestry hardhat, saw pants, heavy boots, gloves and be carefull, like stand to one side and know where the tip is. "Make something idiot proof and they will invent a better idiot"


----------



## Patrick62 (May 4, 2007)

*full gear ahead!*

Okay, I give up. The world is full of people who are gonna cut wood with chainsaws. Perhaps it should be legislated that everybody who is going to start a chainsaw will wear ALL of the OSHA required PPE. Anyone caught with a running saw without ALL of the PPE in place and in good repair will be fined and or have his license to operate said equipment revoked.

"It is for your own good" This should probably be extended to ALL of the powered garden equipment. Edgers, weed whackers, blowers, etc. All have the ability to damage the operator or curious bystanders. This naturally includes the service men in the saw shops. Doesn't matter if it is only a test run. Full gear.

So what do we do now? :chainsawguy: 

I know what I am going to do! I am going to get me a nice long cross cut saw, and a smaller one for limbing. Nice sharp axe as well. It will be much safer for me to cut my wood this way rather than deal with fuel and oil on those nasty smelly _dangerous_ chainsaws. I may have to put in a few extra days cutting to get the 30-50 cords in this year. As a bonus I will have upper body strength like never before!    

-Pat


----------



## BC_Logger (May 5, 2007)

I personally think that protective shirts are more aimed at arborists but a little more protection never hurts , I own the husky version it provides protection for arms, upper chest, upper back and shoulders better be safe than sorry


----------

